# PED look up



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

anyone have an account on a PED site where they can look up my dog (assuming she is listed) ? she is registered ADBA


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

post her name & her parents names if you know them....


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

roe1880 said:


> post her name & her parents names if you know them....


Kuykendall's "King Zeus"
Sire: 11838AP-26

Kuykendall's "Hookah"
Dam: 10732AP-87

her name is registered as Kuykendalls "Athena"


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

nothing on peds online


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

her Reg. no is 12886AP-22L


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> nothing on peds online


K i didnt know if they would have registered it online or not


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

who is she registered with?


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

ADBA registered


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

we will need the 2nd 3rd and maybe 4th generation of dogs and then we could get more info for you. sometimes the parents are not on there but the grand sire and dam are.


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> we will need the 2nd 3rd and maybe 4th generation of dogs and then we could get more info for you. sometimes the parents are not on there but the grand sire and dam are.


not sure of all that but thats ok, I just sent off for a 4 Gen ped on her but I know it takes forever to come back. :hammer:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

with a 3 gen ped we can give you more info


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

I saw her Grand sire when I picked her up and he is enormous so I was just curious what some others in the line looked like. his name was "Monster" I believe he was from the Winegarner line


----------

